# The RXR still beating the Pros



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Team Pista Palace wins!


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are some massive looking biceps!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll wait for the results of the drug test...


----------



## Dinoiknow (Oct 5, 2009)

"I'll wait for the results of the drug test"


HAHA


----------

